# MEMORY CARD unable to format



## Ashokkumar01cbe (Oct 21, 2012)

i tried to format my sandisk 8 gb memorycard .. for the couple of times using the format option but i am unable to format it.. i use sd format software to format it it it also woes.inserting the memorycard to pc after 10 minutes it do doesn,t show how much memory space is available ...please tell me some software me a good software to format...


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2012)

try formatting it using command line / from Dos. or use this tool :
HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool - v2.1.8 Download - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## Ashokkumar01cbe (Oct 22, 2012)

@topgear ... it also doesn't works.. it says that it is in write protected mode..


----------



## Flash (Oct 22, 2012)

Memory card(/holder) may have a lock across the side, to make it write-protected. 
Just google for, and it maywork.


----------



## frankeric (Oct 25, 2012)

Ashokkumar01cbe said:


> @topgear ... it also doesn't works.. it says that it is in write protected mode..



Hi download any disk management software and run deep format on your pen drive hopefully it will fix you problem.


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2012)

Ashokkumar01cbe said:


> @topgear ... it also doesn't works.. it says that it is in write protected mode..



Read This :
Memory card is write protected or locked

and try format using this :
Download Sony EzRecover Driver for Windows 9X/ME/NT/2K/XP/2003/Vista/XP X64/2008 - Softpedia


----------



## frankeric (Dec 14, 2012)

if after format you find files in your card than there are may chances that you are attacked by virus.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 14, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Memory card(/holder) may have a lock across the side, to make it write-protected.
> Just google for, and it maywork.



tried this?? this is the most common fault. 

btw, you card a SD card or micro SD card??


----------

